# Cafe Sitifis review, Rushcroft Road - great for kids



## editor (Feb 22, 2011)

The issue of kid-friendly cafes comes up a lot here, and after grabbing lunch at Cafe Sitifis yesterday (11 Rushcroft Road, SW2) I have to say that they're one of the most kid friendly cafe/restaurants in Brixton. 

Without us even asking, one of the staff came over, dismantled a table to create a large carpeted play area and brought out a big box of toys for the little one to wreak havoc on.

The food was good too - here's a little review:

http://www.urban75.org/blog/cafe-sitifis-review-11-rushcroft-road-london-sw2-1js/


----------



## Ms T (Feb 22, 2011)

They really are lovely there.  And they do great Eggs Benedict, mezzes and bacon sandwiches!


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 22, 2011)

Nooooooooooooo.... (somewhat selfishly) this has been my little secret till now... still can't complain and have to offer you and your kind lady many thanks as well as our fellow urbanite!!


(just to add a note of warning - no baby changing so it's a toilet floor and changing mat scenario).  Still, this is my first choice of venue with the baby who has made many friends in there - the customers always seem to be very tolerant too.  Not to mention the fact that his mezes are outstanding and amazingly cheap.  Proper large mugs of tea too.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 22, 2011)

Sounds nice, but you don't mention what time kids can stay 'til


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 22, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Sounds nice, but you don't mention what time kids can stay 'til


 
He's only open daytime.  Until 7ish.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 22, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> He's only open daytime.  Until 7ish.


 
ah, missed that bit


----------



## nagapie (Feb 22, 2011)

The owner is great. When I was last there, he locked the front door as mine was playing near it. The customers had to knock to get inside so the baby could play on the floor!


----------



## uk benzo (Feb 22, 2011)

It's my sunday brunch place- eggs florentine + mezze plate to share with the Mrs. My baby boy just happily plays with the toy box while I munch away at the delicious poached egg sitting on a bed of very fresh spinach that lies on top of a toasted crumpet.

Sitifis do some great cakes/pastries as well.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 22, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> Nooooooooooooo.... (somewhat selfishly) this has been my little secret till now... still can't complain and have to offer you and your kind lady many thanks as well as our fellow urbanite!!


 
Not so secret, by the sound of it!


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 22, 2011)

Ms T said:


> Not so secret, by the sound of it!


 
maybe not, but not yet mentioned on here (in terms of child friendliness) and not rammed with kids a la Cafe Prov et al either... ... but then I've avoided weekends there tbh as it's only small - but UK Benzo may have to share next time...


----------



## Mrs Redboots (Feb 22, 2011)

It so happened that as the editor posted his review, my daughter brought my grandson over for the day to escape tree-shredding outside her front window.  So we had a lovely walk round Brixton - as she hasn't lived here for over 12 years now, she remembers a lot more clearly how it used to be than I do - and ended up at this café.  Goodness, they couldn't have been kinder, clearing the carpet area for the Boy, bringing over the toys, bringing over a table so we could sit by him (I don't think I can get down as low as those pouffes these days, but there was a bench I was very happy on), and generally being very baby-friendly.  We didn't have anything to eat, so I can't comment as to the food, but two huge mugs of Earl Grey and very smiling and willing service were well worth the £3 we paid!


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 22, 2011)

..... was it this afternoon? if so we briefly met - I was in to pick up my girl's drinking cup and you were kind to say that you were off soon so I could sit there...


----------



## Mrs Redboots (Feb 22, 2011)

It was indeed this afternoon - I reckoned there was plenty of room for two kids if you'd come in to have a drink as well.  Pretty child, your daughter, I thought!


----------



## Ms T (Feb 22, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> maybe not, but not yet mentioned on here (in terms of child friendliness) and not rammed with kids a la Cafe Prov et al either... ... but then I've avoided weekends there tbh as it's only small - but UK Benzo may have to share next time...


 
Please god, don't let it turn into Brockwell Lido Cafe...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 22, 2011)

Ms T said:


> Please god, don't let it turn into Brockwell Lido Cafe...


 
Probably too late now


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 22, 2011)

Mrs Redboots said:


> It was indeed this afternoon - I reckoned there was plenty of room for two kids if you'd come in to have a drink as well.  Pretty child, your daughter, I thought!



That's very kind of you to say!  I was a little stressed because she was in a very boisterous mood and I'd just gone to softplay to find it closed - so I was just calling in on my way to the park.... also your grandson(? I only looked briefly so apologies if she's a grand-daughter!) looked super cute too...


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 22, 2011)

.


----------



## Janh (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm always walking past it and have been tempted. Looks cozy. Having read these good reviews I will give it a try.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2011)

I've probably ruined it now. Sorry!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 22, 2011)

editor said:


> I've probably ruined it now. Sorry!


 
It'll be full next time you want to go in and you'll just have to trawl the streets of Brixton looking for a new place


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 22, 2011)

I mentioned your review to N*** the owner this afternoon and he was really pleased - to be fair - he deserves to do well.. but sometimes you just want a place to stay the way it is...


----------



## Mrs Redboots (Feb 22, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> That's very kind of you to say!  I was a little stressed because she was in a very boisterous mood and I'd just gone to softplay to find it closed - so I was just calling in on my way to the park.... also your grandson(? I only looked briefly so apologies if she's a grand-daughter!) looked super cute too...


 
Grandson, yes!  7 months old and the first time I've really seen him either able to sit or doing more with a toy than just suck it.


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2012)

I've heard that the place is struggling to stay open, so please give it a go and support a local business! The food really is rather fab there and they'd be a sad loss to Brixton.


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2012)

I retweeted my mini-review from last year and was happy to see that it's had another couple of hundred page views today.

http://www.urban75.org/blog/cafe-sitifis-review-11-rushcroft-road-london-sw2-1js/


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 12, 2012)

How are you pronouncing it? soft 'i'?


----------



## happyshopper (Jun 13, 2012)

It's now been reviewed on the eatinbrixton blog as well. 

See http://eatinbrixton.com/2012/06/13/cafe-sitifis/


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 13, 2012)

It's become my default bolthole/lunch spot when in Brixton, because it's cosy and good value and delicious and you get 6 of your 5 a day just by walking in the door.


----------



## Leighsw2 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi everyone, not been on here for a while, but was browsing and saw this review and wanted to stongly agree. The staff in Cafe Sitifis couldn't be more courteous and helpful and the toybox for the kids is always in use - it does get a bit boisterous sometimes! They do an excellent (big) cup of coffee and I definitely recommend their cheesecake. Undoubtedly a hidden gem of Brixton!


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2012)

happyshopper said:


> It's now been reviewed on the eatinbrixton blog as well.
> 
> See http://eatinbrixton.com/2012/06/13/cafe-sitifis/


And respect to them for referencing this site/thread in the review too.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 15, 2012)

I've been twice this week and can recommend their new flatbread wraps - both the meatball one and the falafel. Comes with a mere side salad which is almost a meal in itself!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 15, 2012)

I went today for the first time to see what the fuss is all about. Their coffee was great (in a huge mug) and the £6 flatbread thing I got was amazing, and came on a huge plate with loads of extras which weren't detailed on the menu (feta, olives, spinach, potato salad, hummous, tomatoes, cucumber, some kind of morrocan sauce etc etc). It was friendly and chilled out - I like how it's quite a nice understated/unpretentious cafe, with a slightly north african edge. I will definitely be back very soon - excellent.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 15, 2012)

Ms T said:


> I've been twice this week and can recommend their new flatbread wraps - both the meatball one and the falafel. Comes with a mere side salad which is almost a meal in itself!


 
I've always said that meals should be photographed


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 15, 2012)

I like their coffee very much.  Nice and smooth.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jun 18, 2012)

I also recommend this little place. I hadn't been in for years and during that time it had changed (it once used to sell baby clothes y'know), changed for the better that is. The food was lovely, the side salad generous and flavoursome and the sandwich made from fresh crusty bread with good quality fillings. The staff were friendly and accommodating, making our tea exactly how we liked. I admired their tempting baklava and fresh cakes and will be returning for eggs florentine and cake at a later date.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 18, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've always said that meals should be photographed


Yeah that thought did occur to me when I was already halfway through the meal...I'm afraid I was too busy nom-nom-nomming to get my camera out!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 18, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yeah that thought did occur to me when I was already halfway through the meal...I'm afraid I was too busy nom-nom-nomming to get my camera out!


 
I wonder if it's a yummy yummy yummy or yum yum yum in boohoo speak?


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2012)

This thread has had over a thousand page views and the review on my blog has had loads of hits too, so let's hope all this attention is driving customers into the shop!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 18, 2012)

Someone should ask them next time they go in how business is going to see whether it's picked up or not


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 18, 2012)

Can they not make up an interesting back story like how they used to make teas for their neighbours in some council flat in Brixton that had a piss-stained stairwell? They could put up a sign up saying they buy all their fresh produce from Brixton Market. And, yeah, it's about time they wrote a cookbook.
Otherwise son-of-agony-aunt won't be interested.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 18, 2012)

The lovely Algerian owner met his wife in the Dogstar ten years ago and now they have two kids and a business round the corner. Fact.


----------



## uk benzo (Jun 21, 2012)

Had a situation that called for a birthday cake super last minute. My boy turned 2 today. But due to him having tonsilitis, I was unable to get him a cake during the day as I was at home looking after him. Mrs. B came home around 6.30pm. I called Cafe Sitifis to ask if they had any whole cakes left. They said no, but they could give me one prepared for a customer coming tomorrow, and they would bake another one tonight. I am so grateful to them for saving my boy's birthday. The cake was bloody delicious by the way.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 21, 2012)

That's so kind of them, and it looks bloody lovely.

I'm in London for the next couple of days so I'm going to check it out.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 21, 2012)

That looks lovely

I've seen pictures of their cakes and I'm tempted to visit just for the cake


----------



## Leighsw2 (Jun 21, 2012)

They've had caramel cheesecake recently - brilliant!


----------



## Boudicca (Jun 24, 2012)

Went yesterday with a friend and had the meze and Moroccan mint tea.  Nice place and I will definitely go back - shame I've been walking past it for so long.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 24, 2012)

Hendo says Sitifis has been popping up on Twitter with people saying they should go. So hopefully the internetz will save Sitifis!


----------



## Cafe Sitifis (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for all your messages of support - we have been open for two years now and its been tough!  All the new places opening in Brixton are bringing new people but it seems as though some of our customers have also been trying them so yes we have been significanlty quieter of the last 6months and it is so positive to hear from all of you that you still believe in us and that our food - especially our speciality Meze and Moroccan Mint Tea are still such a hit!  We do our best to maintain our friendly atmosphere and support the local economy through accepting the Brixton Pound and buying all our fresh produce locally!  All your comments have certainly brought back our business over the last week and we REALLY appreciate this  THANK YOU!  Just to say we are setting up a website, finally: www.cafesitifis.co.uk so watch that space too!  Look forward to seeing you all soon for a Meze, cake or just a coffee, Noureddine and Kerensa Lalmi, Cafe Sitifis Patisserie, 11 Rushcroft Road, BRIXTON! xxx


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 24, 2012)

Hurrah!  Really pleased things are on the up.  May it continue.  You have always been very kind to my daughter and I on our visits.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm so pleased to hear this. I am a huge fan. If my horrible cold lets up I'll be in for lunch soon.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 24, 2012)

Great to hear business is on the up. Yeah I've noticed a few people talking about it on Twitter....and I've got a few mates interested as a result of my recent visit. Mrs Hatter is straining at the leash to go, so I will be back very soon!


----------



## Ms T (Jun 24, 2012)

I'd also like to big up the staff at Sitifis, especially the lovely Polish lady. Blind Lemon was very taken with her when we went!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 24, 2012)

Ms T said:


> I'd also like to big up the staff at Sitifis, especially the lovely Polish lady. Blind Lemon was very taken with her when we went!


He still is!


----------



## Ms T (Jun 24, 2012)

To be fair, doesn't take much. ;-)


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2012)

Q: How good was this meal?
A: Very good indeed!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 24, 2012)

Next on my list for lunch out, not been since last year  I could do with a decent falafel.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 24, 2012)

You must have been there shortly after us, ed.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 25, 2012)

I take it it's open on Sundays then? Nearly went yesterday but wasn't sure it would be open, so opted for brekkie at home instead.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 25, 2012)

Excellelnt, pictures


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 25, 2012)

editor said:


> Q: How good was this meal?
> A: Very good indeed!
> 
> View attachment 20463


 
So, is the plate on the left a flatbread with side meze? What's the one on the right, could;t spot it on the menu.

I have to do lunch tomorrow with a supplier so might se if he fancies that.

Or is there a Thai place nearby? We used to always go to Cafe on the Hill.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 25, 2012)

The plate on the right is the mixed meze. If you want Thai, go to Kaosarn in Brixton Village or Yum Thai next to Rosie's in Market Row. Both are good.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 25, 2012)

Ms T said:


> The plate on the right is the mixed meze. If you want Thai, go to Kaosarn in Brixton Village or Yum Thai next to Rosie's in Market Row. Both are good.


 
Cheers; I'll try to go to Sitifis but he is half-Thai so might want some noodle soup to see how it compares to Michael's.


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2013)

Just a reminder that the cafe is open Thursdays to Sundays. But get there quick because it's closing soon


----------



## TruXta (Mar 7, 2013)

indeed. Lovely people that run it, shame it didn't work out.


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2013)

TruXta said:


> indeed. Lovely people that run it, shame it didn't work out.


They couldn't compete with the pull of the Village and it seems that they weren't hip enough to attract the attention of enough visiting tweeters, the food-snapping Instagram brigade and local celebrity food critics.

It's a real shame.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 7, 2013)

The mixed meze is a bargain for £5.75. I'd go down there for lunch right now if I hadn't been scoffing a home made Thai Red Curry whilst taking a veritable shoeing on another thread.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 7, 2013)

editor said:


> The issue of kid-friendly cafes comes up a lot here, and after grabbing lunch at Cafe Sitifis yesterday (11 Rushcroft Road, SW2) I have to say that they're one of the most kid friendly cafe/restaurants in Brixton.
> 
> Without us even asking, one of the staff came over, dismantled a table to create a large carpeted play area and brought out a big box of toys for the little one to wreak havoc on.
> 
> ...


useful. we've often felt a bit stuck with nipper in tow if we make a rare trip to brixton.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 7, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> useful. we've often felt a bit stuck with nipper in tow if we make a rare trip to brixton.


Don't wait too long, they're not gonna stay open for much longer.


----------



## boohoo (Mar 7, 2013)

I've always found cafe sitifis very busy. when I've been. However, it might have taken a while for them to get established.


----------



## Winot (Mar 7, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> useful. we've often felt a bit stuck with nipper in tow if we make a rare trip to brixton.



I'm not sure how old your kid is, but the Lounge on Atlantic Rdis very child-friendly, inexpensive, and has nappy changing.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 7, 2013)

Winot said:


> I'm not sure how old your kid is, but the Lounge on Atlantic Rdis very child-friendly, inexpensive, and has nappy changing.


thanks


----------



## TruXta (Mar 7, 2013)

Winot said:


> I'm not sure how old your kid is, but the Lounge on Atlantic Rdis very child-friendly, inexpensive, and has nappy changing.


Tis a nice place and a bit different than a lot of other places in the vicinity.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 7, 2013)

It's ridiculous. Sitifis has some of the best food in Brixton.


----------



## Brix69 (May 18, 2013)

Sitifis is superb, nice atmos and pleasantly far from the madding crowd of the market.


----------



## Frumious B. (May 18, 2013)

I must give it another try, it seems I ordered the wrong thing when I went before. Mixed meze sounds interesting. They're ten yards from my front door, maybe I could sell my oven, eat there all the time and convert my kitchen into a library or a dungeon or something.


----------



## twistedAM (May 21, 2013)

Is this place closed? Last couple of times I walked past it wasn't open.
Went to Vera Cruz instead as there were some supercool ( editor) yuppies in the market.


----------



## TruXta (May 21, 2013)

twistedAM said:


> Is this place closed? Last couple of times I walked past it wasn't open.
> Went to Vera Cruz instead as there were some supercool ( editor) yuppies in the market.


Only open on certain days (sorry, can't remember which ones) IIRC.


----------



## quimcunx (May 21, 2013)

I was in there weekend before last.


----------



## editor (May 21, 2013)

I posted this a few months back and assume it's still true: 


> Just a reminder that the cafe is open Thursdays to Sundays


----------



## Rushy (May 22, 2013)

twistedAM said:


> Is this place closed? Last couple of times I walked past it wasn't open.
> Went to Vera Cruz instead as there were some supercool ( editor) yuppies in the market.


 
Vera Cruz is supercool. It is my second home.


----------



## editor (May 22, 2013)

It's all about the supercool these days. Apparently.


----------



## twistedAM (May 22, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Vera Cruz is supercool. It is my second home.


 
So supercool it only opens on the days of the week when most of the supercool people are around.
Closed again today; Vera Cruz got my lunch money again.


----------



## editor (May 24, 2013)

It's up for sale and definitely closing as soon as contracts have been exchanged, which could be any time at all (depending on the buyer sorting it out).

It's going to be a late night ice cream parlour sort of place, apparently.

I've written a piece on BrixtonBuzz encouraging people to go before it closes. The place deserves all the custom it can get, and will be sadly missed. It's a shame jayrayner couldn't muster up the enthusiasm to mention this lovely little cafe while he was busy praising his trendy foodie 'discoveries' in the Villaaaaaaaaage.

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/05/...his-wonderful-algerian-cafe-before-it-closes/


----------



## simonSW2 (May 24, 2013)

editor said:


> It's up for sale and definitely closing as soon as contracts have been exchanged, which could be any time at all (depending on the buyer sorting it out).
> 
> It's going to be a late night ice cream parlour sort of place, apparently.
> 
> ...


 
So the sausage dog cafe thing didn't work out then? Thank fucking Dawkins for that.

I'll definatley miss Sitifis, great place, and their baclava is the best I've ever guzzled.

On Rayner.. I dunno, the guy is damned if he does go somewhere and damned if he doesn't - not sure what we should hope for from a local food journalist really. He writes well, he likes his unpretentious food at low prices, he likes South London, but then again, he's always on the fucking One Show.. so what can you do?!


----------



## Winot (May 24, 2013)

editor said:


> It's a shame jayrayner couldn't muster up the enthusiasm to mention this lovely little cafe while he was busy praising his trendy foodie 'discoveries' in the Villaaaaaaaaage.



Bit mean-spirited Ed.


----------



## Frumious B. (May 25, 2013)

I was looking forward to the sausage dogs.


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2013)

Coming up: a pop up store called The Last Days of Pisco at Cafe Sifitis
hosted by The Last Days of Pisco
Fri/Sat 05/06 Jul7
£25.

http://www.edibleexperiences.com/p/...36001/The-Last-Days-of-Pisco-at-Cafe-Sifitis-


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 4, 2013)

editor said:


> Coming up: a pop up store called The Last Days of Pisco at Cafe Sifitis
> hosted by The Last Days of Pisco
> Fri/Sat 05/06 Jul7
> £25.



Is that Hen and Steph in the picture I wonder ?

I was lucky enough to visit Pisco the town after which the drink is named it was a nice unpretentious little sea side town but last I heard it had been hit by an earthquake......  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pisco,_Peru#2007_earthquake ........a lot of the locals there were in abject poverty before that.


----------



## Manter (Jul 4, 2013)

oooh, I love pisco, and ceviche.  Sadly, as preggers, can't enjoy either   Sounds good though


----------



## TruXta (Jul 4, 2013)

A pop-up shop? FFS


----------



## Manter (Jul 4, 2013)

TruXta said:


> A pop-up shop? FFS


hardly the first, or the last


----------



## TruXta (Jul 4, 2013)

Manter said:


> hardly the first, or the last


That doesn't make it any better.


----------



## Manter (Jul 4, 2013)

TruXta said:


> That doesn't make it any better.


it's a good way for a small business/start up to get visibility or test the market without committing to a long lease.  So can see why they do it.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 4, 2013)

Manter said:


> it's a good way for a small business/start up to get visibility or test the market without committing to a long lease. So can see why they do it.


Sure, that much is obvious. It's as much what kinds of shops are "pop-up" as the principle tbh. Can't remember seeing one that didn't make me want to hit someone.


----------



## Manter (Jul 4, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Sure, that much is obvious. It's as much what kinds of shops are "pop-up" as the principle tbh. Can't remember seeing one that didn't make me want to hit someone.


Raw fish and unaged grape spirit doesn't make me want to hit anyone... the fact I can't have any makes me want to hit someone but there doesn't seem to be an obvious target....

The only ones I hate are corporate pop ups- big chains/brands doing it because it's trendy.  The pop ups the Diageo brands keep pulling put my teeth on edge.  Individuals or small firms who are trying out ideas, even if they are gimmicky or not for me, don't bother me


----------



## TruXta (Jul 4, 2013)

Manter said:


> Raw fish and unaged grape spirit doesn't make me want to hit anyone... the fact I can't have any makes me want to hit someone but there doesn't seem to be an obvious target....
> 
> The only ones I hate are corporate pop ups- big chains/brands doing it because it's trendy. The pop ups the Diageo brands keep pulling put my teeth on edge. Individuals or small firms who are trying out ideas, even if they are gimmicky or not for me, don't bother me


I suppose what rankles is often the fact that many of these shops appear in areas where normal/useful shops have failed/been pushed out. I like ceviche as much as the next person, but still.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 4, 2013)

Manter said:


> Raw fish and unaged grape spirit doesn't make me want to hit anyone...



So the idea of a lot of people getting pissed up and stuffing themselves at a night whose name relates to a human tragedy as shown in my earlier post doesn't at least make you a little queasy ?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 4, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> So the idea of a lot of people getting pissed up and stuffing themselves at a night whose name relates to a human tragedy as shown in my earlier post doesn't at least make you a little queasy ?


The name's unfortunate, but they might not be aware of the Pisco earthquake - might think it's just a clever pun. Or am I being too nice?


----------



## Manter (Jul 4, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> So the idea of a lot of people getting pissed up and stuffing themselves at a night whose name relates to a human tragedy as shown in my earlier post doesn't at least make you a little queasy ?


I read your post and didn't get what point you were trying to make. I've just had to re read it, and the link, to find out what you meant. Maybe I'm unusually stupid, but I thought it was the last days of disco, tweaked because they are selling pisco


----------



## TruXta (Jul 4, 2013)

Manter said:


> I read your post and didn't get what point you were trying to make. I've just had to re read it, and the link, to find out what you meant. Maybe I'm unusually stupid, but I thought it was the last days of disco, tweaked because they are selling pisco


Yeah, most people won't know, but I bet anyone who does will find the name in very poor taste.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 4, 2013)

TruXta said:


> The name's unfortunate, but they might not be aware of the Pisco earthquake - might think it's just a clever pun. Or am I being too nice?



I don't know, but since I have  connection however slight to the people of that town I cannot ignore it. I know other natural disasters such as The eruption of Vesuvius are used in a commercial way but that was a long time ago and since the town of Pisco is still trying to recover it all seems a bit decadent and exploitative to me. Maybe I should knock up some flyers to raise awareness on the night.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 4, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> I don't know, but since I have connection however slight to the people of that town I cannot ignore it. I know other natural disasters such as The eruption of Vesuvius are used in a commercial way but that was a long time ago and since the town of Pisco is still trying to recover it all seems a bit decadent and exploitative to me. Maybe I should knock up some flyers to raise awareness on the night.


Wouldn't hurt to have a quiet word with the proprietors either.


----------



## Manter (Jul 4, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> I don't know, but since I have  connection however slight to the people of that town I cannot ignore it. I know other natural disasters such as The eruption of Vesuvius are used in a commercial way but that was a long time ago and since the town of Pisco is still trying to recover it all seems a bit decadent and exploitative to me. Maybe I should knock up some flyers to raise awareness on the night.


Or why not contact the two women involved on the twitter handles they have provided? They may be surprised, not want to offend and change it.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 4, 2013)

Manter said:


> Or why not contact the two women involved on the twitter handles they have provided? They may be surprised, not want to offend and change it.


Let's hope so. Or they might think it lends a dangerous vibrant edge to their bizniz.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 4, 2013)

http://thaitanic-crouchend.co.uk/


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 4, 2013)

It would be interesting to see the reaction, but I'm not signed up to twitter.
E2a I just found their facebook page


----------



## TruXta (Jul 4, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> It would be interesting to see the reaction, but I'm not signed up to twitter.


Fuck it, I'll tell them.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 4, 2013)

Right, I've sent them all a tweet.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 4, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Fuck it, I'll tell them.


I'm going to do it via Facebook but don't let that stop you if you feel inclined


----------



## TruXta (Jul 4, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> I'm going to do it via Facebook but don't let that stop you if you feel inclined


 see above


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 4, 2013)

TruXta said:


> see above



I've posted on Facebook and linked back to this forum
https://www.facebook.com/TLDOPisco?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## elmpp (Jul 4, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> http://thaitanic-crouchend.co.uk/


 

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/previ...placepageimage&socpid=1&q=thaicoon+tulse+hill


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 4, 2013)

^ another jaw-dropper.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 4, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> I've posted on Facebook and linked back to this forum
> https://www.facebook.com/TLDOPisco?ref=ts&fref=ts


I can't see your post. Have they deleted it?


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 4, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I can't see your post. Have they deleted it?



No, it's still there under posts by others at the right of the page.
Any word from twitter ?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 4, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> No, it's still there under posts by others at the right of the page.
> Any word from twitter ?


Really? AFAICT the last "post by others" was in March! Nothing from Twitter yet.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 4, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Really? AFAICT the last "post by others" was in March! Nothing from Twitter yet.


They don't seem big on replying to posts on the Facebook page in general, I suppose twitter is the favoured medium, would you be kind enough to keep us updated please ?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 4, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> They don't seem big on replying to posts on the Facebook page in general, I suppose twitter is the favoured medium, would you be kind enough to keep us updated please ?


No bother.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 4, 2013)

TruXta said:


> No bother.



Thanks......I have found the twitter accounts for the pop up and the chefs I cant see your posts but I can see they appear to buy their fish  in Chelsea.


----------



## Winot (Jul 4, 2013)

TruXta said:


> The name's unfortunate, but they might not be aware of the Pisco earthquake - might think it's just a clever pun. Or am I being too nice?


 
"Shaken not Stirred" would be a good name for a cocktail bar.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 4, 2013)

Winot said:


> "Shaken not Stirred" would be a good name for a cocktail bar.


 
"Muddled".


----------



## TruXta (Jul 4, 2013)

Winot said:


> "Shaken not Stirred" would be a good name for a cocktail bar.


You're not supposed to shake martinis.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 4, 2013)

cuppa tee Got a reply:



> Just learnt about the 2007 EQ today. Name originally a pun on 'Disco'. No offence ever intended!


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 4, 2013)

too late! offence has been taken!

on behalf of people we think might be offended.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 4, 2013)

They also say the appreciate the heads-up. That's refreshing.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 4, 2013)

TruXta said:


> cuppa tee Got a reply:



Thanks for that, btw I never actually thought they intended offence but knowing what I do about rea life for the people they are culturally appropriating for their little shindig made me think it was worth mentioning especially as they seem completely disconnected from it .



pissflaps said:


> too late! offence has been taken!
> 
> on behalf of people we think might be offended.



Thanks for this Pissflaps, but I'd take it a bit more seriously if it came from
Someone who hadn't made a ludicrous comment comparing humourous comments about
hipsters to the grim realities of anti semitism .


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 4, 2013)

lawd.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 4, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> Thanks for that, btw I never actually thought they intended offence but knowing what I do about rea life for the people they are culturally appropriating for their little shindig made me think it was worth mentioning especially as they seem completely disconnected from it .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
also

wut?


----------



## happyshopper (Aug 6, 2013)

Unfortunately Cafe Sitifis has finally gone. A great loss.

What's there now is "Sami's Barber European Stylist".


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2013)

I saw it last night. 

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/08/...shcroft-road-closes-replaced-by-samis-barber/


----------



## Cafe Sitifis (Aug 12, 2013)

i was very sad closing down cafe sitifis, but i'm very happy to be able to keep the shop, which i have changed to a european barbershop, i called it after my son Sami, i kept the coffee machine, so i can still offer you a freshly ground cup of coffee on the house, pls come to visit the shop, really need your support, Thanks.


----------



## editor (Aug 12, 2013)

I hope your new venture does well!


----------



## Cafe Sitifis (Aug 12, 2013)

Tanks.


----------

